# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Ту-95МС от Трумпетера

## Owl

Кто то уже собирал? Поделитесь впечатлениями...
У меня первые впечатления от модели неплохие, по все же ложка дегтя присутствует. Винты сделаны ужасно. По сравнению с Роденовскими от Ан-12... ну просто отстой..
Может есть какая нить конверсия? Или самому переделывать придется?

----------


## Owl

Неужели я первый, кто купил Ту-95?! :shock:

----------


## Kasatka

получается что так =)

----------


## Owl

И что же теперь делать?! Блин.. И никто советом не поможет, что пилить в первую очередь..  :( 
И вообще.. Втулки винтов там тоже кривые!!  :evil: 
С них и начнем.. Только после того, как Ан-12 закончу.. :roll:

----------


## Owl

Ну с винтами то что делать?!
Я так понимаю, что на этой ветке я буду один, так как по Ту-95МС от Трумпетера первопроходец... (может конечно и ошибаюсь).
Вопщем, еще один косяк...
На внутренних мотогондолах (там, где в полете отдыхают натруженные от долгого стояния на аэродроме стойки шасси с колесами) на внешней поверхности нанесены продольные и поперечные полосы. Ну типа бруски 10х10(15х15) приколоченные к мотогондолам. Посмотрел на фотке... Ну меньше они, чисто зрительно (нет возможности посмотреть на живой самолет). Бум стачивать?

p.s.
Может фотки модели нужно? А то я тут распинаюсь, а никто и не видел?! :?

----------


## Kasatka

ну ты бы взял.. пофоткал.. модель-то.. литники..=) винты..
а мы посмотрим.. сравним с фотками.. может чего и посоветуем =)

----------


## Owl

Так и сделаю.. Сегодня нафоткаю, завтра выложу на всеобщее обозрение..   :Wink:

----------


## timsz

А это обсуждение видели? http://vif2ne.ru/smf/forum/0/co/181379.htm

----------


## Owl

Нет, не видел.. Спасибо. Фотки очень хорошие. Побольше бы.. :)
Только непонятно, про какой Ту-95 идет речь. Скорее всего от Амодел. Потому что у китайского инструкция составлена на мой взгляд грамотно. Четко указан вес груза - 65 гр...

----------


## Owl

Ну вот, собственно фотки. За качество звиняйте.. Не фотограф я. Со вспышкой отсвечивает, без вспышки не видно нифика..

----------


## Owl

В чертежи ложится практически идеально (Ту-95(5)).. Может китайцы и использовали их для этой модели.

----------


## Owl

...

----------


## Owl

...

----------


## Owl

...

----------


## Owl

...

----------


## Owl

...

----------


## Owl

...

----------


## timsz

Какого же размера сей девайс получится???

----------


## Owl

Ровно в 72 раза меньше, чем настоящий..  :D   :Wink: 
Где то около 70 см (68 с копейками)

----------


## Kasatka

Спасибо 

слушай.. лопасти действительно какие-то странные. 
у основания как весло 
да и на концах кажется узковаты.

----------


## Owl

> Закончил остекление кабины взамен утраченного. Делал матрицу из дерева...


Липа - самый хороший материал. Для обработки нежный и для матриц хороший. Полируется и обрабатывается на УРА, Слоистость хорошая, прощает ошибки, не колется. Осина тоже пойдет, но не такая сговорчивая. Сосну, березу и ель лучше не использовать для моделизма... Про дуб ваще можно забыть, если тока не таран делаем..

----------


## Pasha S

Нууу...не знаю - не знаю...я липой остался ооочень недоволен. Обрабатывается да, отлично, аки пластик. А вот с полировкой косяк: как ни старайся, остается фактура, которая потом проявляется на фонаре (под покраской или где там её применяли). Плюс ко всему - мягкий материал - остаются следы даже от ногтя:( А вот береза - лапочка:) Оч и оч понравилась. Обрабатывается сложнее липы, но(!) как и липа позволяет резать себя даже против волокон и полируется отлично. О фактуре нету даже и речи. Не слоится. После окончательной обработки по фактуре напоминает больше пластик - твердая и гладенькая. По крайней мере,свой Ту-160 я вытачивал именно из березы и под пуансон тоже только её использую.

А по остальным пунктам полностью согласен с Owl

ПыСы. всё вышесказанное считать моей ИМХОй, основаной только на собственном опыте. Сори за оффтоп:)

----------


## Камчадал

> вот открытый бомболюк..


Спасибо за фото! Как я понял, конструкция приводов существенно отличается от Ту-160го, по образу и подобию которых я начал делать. А как  с покраской? Судя по-всему она тоже иная, чем на 160м? Похоже, что шаровый или серо-голубой?

----------


## Александр II

ещё парочка фоток...

авторов фоток - не знаю, так что если что - сорри...  :Redface:  :Wink: 

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Бомбер

> Как я понял, конструкция приводов существенно отличается от Ту-160го, по образу и подобию которых я начал делать. А как  с покраской? Судя по-всему она тоже иная, чем на 160м? Похоже, что шаровый или серо-голубой?


Основной цвет - серо-зеленый, плюс куча всяких коробочек, шлангов и баллонов на стенках. Если интересуют подробности - черканите мне в приват, скину вам из дома парочку фоток  :Wink:

----------


## Owl

Вот решил немного развлечься с фольгой и сделал жаропрочные пластины...
Мож еще чё нить заклею..  :Smile:

----------


## Pasha S

Блин, ну на фоне всей этой красоты родные выхлопы смотрятся не то что удручающе, они меня просто в траур вводят...

----------


## Бомбер

> Вот решил немного развлечься с фольгой и сделал жаропрочные пластины...


Совершенно зря  :Biggrin: 
Во-первых, в жизни там все намного сложней (см. фото). Пластина отделена от крыла перегородками высотой визуально около 2-3см, так что охлаждается воздухом с двух сторон.
Второе - в ТЭЧ эти накладки все-равно закрашивают безбожно, так что блеск фольги там абсолютно ни к месту.

*2Камчадал*
Читайте приват  :Wink:

----------


## Owl

> так что блеск фольги там абсолютно ни к месту.


А никакого блеска и не будет..  :Biggrin:  Просто чисто визуально выделить их нужно, т.к. на модели то что НЕ НУЖНО, просто супервыделено, а то, что нужно... Впрочем сам же видел, чё я объясняю то.
Я эти пластины загрунтую и тоже покрашу, как делается в ТЭЧ...  :Tongue:

----------


## Owl

> Блин, ну на фоне всей этой красоты родные выхлопы смотрятся не то что удручающе, они меня просто в траур вводят...


Ну после переделки они смотрятся не так уж страшно.. Вот если все оставить как есть, то это да... Траур полный..
По большому счету их сразу нужно выкидывать и делать самоделки. И мотогонголы соответственно пилить безбожно. Ну об этом уже не только я писал..  :Frown:

----------


## Бомбер

> Ну после переделки они смотрятся не так уж страшно.. Вот если все оставить как есть, то это да... Траур полный..
> По большому счету их сразу нужно выкидывать и делать самоделки. И мотогонголы соответственно пилить безбожно. Ну об этом уже не только я писал..


Чес слово.. То, что вы сделали, никаким боком не похоже на Ту-95..

----------


## Owl

> Чес слово.. То, что вы сделали, никаким боком не похоже на Ту-95..


Согласен.. Ошибочка вышла. Нужно было оставить так как есть. Смотрелось бы правдоподобней..

----------


## Бомбер

*2Owl*
Если будете оставлять фольгу, то не забывайте, что на нижней стороне закрылка тоже есть жаропрочные накладки. Фото надо?  :Smile:

----------


## Owl

Конечно надо, если не затруднит. Тем более, что на чертежах это не отображено...

----------


## Pasha S

> Совершенно зря 
> Во-первых, в жизни там все намного сложней (см. фото). Пластина отделена от крыла перегородками высотой визуально около 2-3см, так что охлаждается воздухом с двух сторон.
> Второе - в ТЭЧ эти накладки все-равно закрашивают безбожно, так что блеск фольги там абсолютно ни к месту.


а как по мне, так как раз и не зря. 2-3 см в 72-ом мсштбе эт примерно 0.2-0.4мм...смысл это делать, если все рвно не получится?;) Да и саму накладку придется делать из супер тонкой фольги. Это ж извечный вопрос моделизма: либо достоверно, либо правдоподобно

----------


## Baiji

> Чес слово.. То, что вы сделали, никаким боком не похоже на Ту-95..


Всё очень даже похоже! Сделать 100% копию невозможно (Надеюсь в этом нет сомнений?). А где остановится каждый решает для себя сам.
Owl - так держать!

----------


## Бомбер

> а как по мне, так как раз и не зря. 2-3 см в 72-ом мсштбе эт примерно 0.2-0.4мм...смысл это делать, если все рвно не получится?;) Да и саму накладку придется делать из супер тонкой фольги. Это ж извечный вопрос моделизма: либо достоверно, либо правдоподобно


Вы фотографию видели? Жаропрочная панель от поверхности крыла находится на расстоянии, которое прекрасно ловит человеческий глаз - следовательно,  это должно быть показано на модели. ИМХО, пластик от доширака гораздо правдоподобней покажет эту накладку. Я же не призываю вас делать поперечные переборки между поверхностью крыла и накладкой  :Biggrin:

----------


## Бомбер

> Всё очень даже похоже!


Похоже на что?

----------


## Бомбер

> Тем более, что на чертежах это не отображено...


На чертежах много чего не отображено  :Rolleyes: 
Жаропрочная накладка на закрылке. Обратите внимание на выштамповки  :Smile:

----------


## Pasha S

> Вы фотографию видели? Жаропрочная панель от поверхности крыла находится на расстоянии, которое прекрасно ловит человеческий глаз - следовательно,  это должно быть показано на модели. ИМХО, пластик от доширака гораздо правдоподобней покажет эту накладку. Я же не призываю вас делать поперечные переборки между поверхностью крыла и накладкой


В том-то и дело! Глаз ловит это расстояние и на моделе он видит, что эта пластина таки действительно находится не на одном уровне с крылом.

Ну да ладно, это не тема для спора. Baiji прав - каждый сам себе решит что ему нада.

ПыСы. а быть спецом в какой-то конкретной теме это... эээ.... мешает, чтоль,  в моделизме - смотришь на модель и в глаза тут же бросаются все огрехи. На себе проверил:)

----------


## Бомбер

> Baiji прав - каждый сам себе решит что ему нада.


Моделизм - такая штука, где отмазками типа "а я так вижу" не прикроешься  :Smile:  Я не призываю делать 100%-достоверную копию, но технические особенности прототипа в модели должны быть отражены.

----------


## Owl

> Я не призываю делать 100%-достоверную копию, но технические особенности прототипа в модели должны быть отражены.


Покажи как ты сделал Ту-95.. Чес слово, мне не грех и поучиться. Тем более, что это моя первая пластиковая модель после 25-ти летнего перерыва (если не считать еще не доделанного Ан-12). А то, что было в стендовом моделизме 25 лет назад помнишь? В смысле моделей, информации, чертежей и т.д... Все эти новые краски, грунтовки, шпаклевки и прочие мелкие прелести пластмассового моделизма для меня еще дремучий лес. Поэтому в то время слез с пластика и перешел на дерево.. Сейчас решил вернуться.. "Я не волшебник, я только учусь.." (с)




> Моделизм - такая штука, где отмазками типа "а я так вижу" не прикроешься


А как я еще могу видеть, если нет у меня под рукой реального самолета? По фоткам много чего не видно и приходится додумывать, чертежи передают не все тонкости конструкции. Какие косяки я вижу на модели, исправляю в силу своих возможностей и информативности, и ни в коем случае не говорю, что это истина в последней инстанции. Можно сделать и лучше, не спорю. Как говориться флаг в руки и барабан на шею.. Все зависит от желания, таланта и ОПЫТА.
Я не лезу на форум моделистов, чтобы получать дротики в зад по причине своей криворукости, а скромно пасусь на этом лугу, где таких как я, начинающих, много. Меньше риск быть закиданным помидорами и навсегда оставить это неблагодарное занятие делиться с народом своими скромными достижениями (может порой и кажущимися)...

----------


## Бомбер

2Owl
Мы скатываемся во флуд и оффтоп.
Кто хотел фотографий по машине? Не вы ли? 
Так чего-ж вы сейчас обижаетесь после слов, что в жизни там устроено иначе, чем сделали вы?

----------


## Owl

> Кто хотел фотографий по машине? Не вы ли?


Так я и не отказываюсь... С превеликим удовольствием воспользуюсь вашим предложением..  :Smile: 




> Так чего-ж вы сейчас обижаетесь после слов, что в жизни там устроено иначе, чем сделали вы?


Обижаться? Господь с вами.. Наоборот, разумная критика приветствуется...  
Я где то писал, что буду делать 100% достоверную копию? Наоборот, я упомянул о том, что этот узел самый косячный на данной модели и я постараюсь сделать его БОЛЕЕ-МЕНЕЕ похожим, но не трогая самих мотогондол...
Неужели у меня получилось хуже, чем если бы я вообще его не трогал?

Насколько я понял, вы делали данную модель и успешно исправили положение с выхлопами и мотогондолами. Но у меня еще нет необходимого опыта и поэтому я просто не взялся так глубоко копать.

----------


## Бомбер

> Наоборот, я упомянул о том, что этот узел самый косячный на данной модели и я постараюсь сделать его БОЛЕЕ-МЕНЕЕ похожим, но не трогая самих мотогондол...
> Неужели у меня получилось хуже, чем если бы я вообще его не трогал?


Вы сейчас конкретно про какой узел? Все что я говорил выше, касалось только жаропрочных панелей.




> Насколько я понял, вы делали данную модель и успешно исправили положение с выхлопами и мотогондолами. Но у меня еще нет необходимого опыта и поэтому я просто не взялся так глубоко копать.


Да если бы я его уже сделал, неужто бы не показал?  :Smile: 
Мой Ту-95 будет лежать в коробке до тех пор, пока у меня не будет четкого представления, как исправить его косяки. И поверьте, в вашей работе я увидел много полезного  :Smile:

----------


## Owl

> Вы сейчас конкретно про какой узел? Все что я говорил выше, касалось только жаропрочных панелей.


Я про ваше сообщение №231. Этот момент касался как раз выхлопов и мотогондол.






> Мой Ту-95 будет лежать в коробке до тех пор, пока у меня не будет четкого представления, как исправить его косяки. И поверьте, в вашей работе я увидел много полезного


Ну значит для меня еще не все потеряно..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Бомбер

> Я про ваше сообщение №231. Этот момент касался как раз выхлопов и мотогондол.


Просим пардону  :Biggrin: 
В пылу дискуссии я просто не углядел быстрой смены темы  :Smile: 
Давайте вернемся к мотогондолам и выхлопам. Хотя про мотогондолу мы вроде уже обсуждали (когда вы сказали, что поздно уже перешивать всю расшивку). Что по ним еще?

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Борь,а Амоделовский Ту-95 в качестве донора нужных частей не рассматривал?
Как он,в плане мотогондол?

----------


## Бомбер

> Борь,а Амоделовский Ту-95 в качестве донора нужных частей не рассматривал? Как он,в плане мотогондол?


Жень, а нету у меня амодела..  :Frown: 
Много разговаривали на эту тему с Мишей Мамалыгиным, он как раз собирался скрещивать трумповский физель с амоделовским крылом. Но он маньяк, у него получится  :Wink:  Ибо трумповское крыло с его передней кромкой - это полный привет, сам знаешь.

----------


## Owl

> Просим пардону


Пардон принимается...  :Biggrin: 





> Давайте вернемся к мотогондолам и выхлопам. Хотя про мотогондолу мы вроде уже обсуждали (когда вы сказали, что поздно уже перешивать всю расшивку). Что по ним еще?


Расшивка - это не самое страшное.. Посмотри мои сообщения на стр.5 - 96, стр.6 - 106, стр.7 - 125, 126.. Там я писал про эти самые мотогондолы и выхлопы и там же для сравнения чертежи. Так что по сравнению с ними, жаропрочные панели на модели просто верх совершенства..  :Wink: 

p.s.
Кстати, хде обещанные фотки? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Бомбер

> Кстати, хде обещанные фотки?


Обещанные фотки чего? Крайнее фото, что выкладывал - жаропрочная панель на закрылке  :Smile:  Больше запросов вроде не поступало  :Rolleyes: 

З.Ы. Народ, я тут задумал схему окраски на сей аппарат нарисовать, всвязи с чем вопрос - есть у кого чертежи в электронном виде в хорошем качестве?

----------


## Александр II

> З.Ы. Народ, я тут задумал схему окраски на сей аппарат нарисовать...


хех..... вот это меня порадовало..... я живу в 10 минутах хоть бы до "Медведей"... и вижу их регулярно, и хочу сказать, что двух одинаковых бортов - нет..., да есть общие сходства.... но тока общие....... панельки отличаются...

------------
Александр.

----------


## Бомбер

> хех..... вот это меня порадовало..... я живу в 10 минутах хоть бы до "Медведей"... и вижу их регулярно, и хочу сказать, что двух одинаковых бортов - нет..., да есть общие сходства.... но тока общие....... панельки отличаются...


И что? Панельки, пилотки, перекрасы - это все проделки маляров в ТЭЧ. Общую схему окраски они не отрицают, а только дополняют.

----------


## Александр II

а смысл тогда??? если делать общую - то каждый моделист может и сам выкрасить...., а более опытные моделисты - будут следовать конкертному борту..

------------
Александр.

----------


## Бомбер

> а смысл тогда??? если делать общую - то каждый моделист может и сам выкрасить....,


Ага. Не так давно в М-Хобби выложили статью, где собирали трумпетеровского медведя в 1:144 и выкрасили его с ног до головы серебрянкой с листовым эффектом  :Biggrin:  Это при том, что окраску самолета я описывал на ДИШе и на Румоде уже не раз и не два...




> а более опытные моделисты - будут следовать конкертному борту..


У вас вагон фотографий каждого конкретного борта? Ок, покажите мне особенности покраски Смоленска? Моздока? Или хотя бы уточните, какая на них задняя стрелковая точка? Цветовые отличия полков?

----------


## Owl

> Обещанные фотки чего? Крайнее фото, что выкладывал - жаропрочная панель на закрылке  Больше запросов вроде не поступало


Ну как же.. А фото другой стороны? А жаропрочные панели на внешних двигателях?
Есь эти фотки?

----------


## Бомбер

> А фото другой стороны?


Не то, чтобы совсем удачный ракурс, но другого все-равно нет  :Wink:  Плюс тени пришлось вытягивать фотошопом.
Кстати, все накладки на закрылках хорошо показаны на чертежах Ту-142 в АиВ №6-2006.

----------


## Бомбер

Собственно, сам чертежик  :Smile:

----------


## Бомбер

> А жаропрочные панели на внешних двигателях?


Панели на поверхности крыла около внешних двигателей, я правильно вас понял? Извольте..  :Wink:

----------


## Owl

Спасибо за фотки, ценный материал!
По сути дела, жаропрочные накладки находятся только в районе выхлопов, а на закрылках их в таком виде нет.. Какое то усиление конструкции присутствует, но не более... На модели отражать это смысла нету. Но это моё личное мнение. Каждый решает индивидуально для себя, делать или нет..

----------


## Александр II

> У вас вагон фотографий каждого конкретного борта? Ок, покажите мне особенности покраски Смоленска? Моздока? Или хотя бы уточните, какая на них задняя стрелковая точка? Цветовые отличия полков?


ну, вагона фоток у меня нет, но n-ое кол-во фоток есть.... и отличия просматриваются.... да хотя бы передняя кромка киля разная на бортах....

------------
Александр.

----------


## Бомбер

> Спасибо за фотки, ценный материал!


Да не за что, всегда рад помочь  :Smile:  
Особенно хорошо, когда вы сразу озвучиваете интересный вам узел, тогда мне не надо ломать голову над тем, что выложить  :Wink: 




> По сути дела, жаропрочные накладки находятся только в районе выхлопов, а на закрылках их в таком виде нет.. Какое то усиление конструкции присутствует, но не более...


Все верно.




> На модели отражать это смысла нету. Но это моё личное мнение.


Огромных трудов это не займет, кстати  :Smile: 
И если уж браться за глобальный перепил, то накладки на закрылках станут просто отдыхом от напильника и шпаклевки  :Wink:

----------


## Бомбер

> ну, вагона фоток у меня нет, но n-ое кол-во фоток есть....


Ну так и покажите свое n-ое количество фоток. А то вы только на словах - живу 10 минут от энгельса, каждый день вижу.. А из фотографий выкладываете преимущественно мои фотки, что я выкладывал на старом форуме эирфорса и в разделе волкэраундов  :Biggrin: 




> и отличия просматриваются.... да хотя бы передняя кромка киля разная на бортах....


А задние стрелковые точки? А коки винтов? Я вам задал конкретный вопрос всего по двум именным бортам - Смоленск и Моздок. Если у вас нет ответа - вы так и скажите, пространные фразы про переднюю кромку киля здесь не к месту.

----------


## Александр II

во-первых, читайте внимательно то, что я пишу... в 10 минутах от аэродрома, а нет от Энгельса))))))
во-вторых, у нас НЕТУУУ Ту-95МС Моздок и Смоленск, это так... для справки..
в-третьих, по поводу конкертных вопросов "Или хотя бы уточните, какая на них задняя стрелковая точка?" - лично я не понял вопроса......

а делиться n-ым кол-во фоток публично я не буду, т.к. люди просили в сеть не выкладывать фотки/видео.

и ещё одно, а где я выкладывал ваши фотки? это фотки бомболюка? "А из фотографий выкладываете преимущественно мои фотки" - две фотки в вашем понимании это преимущественно??? хех...... что ж.. бывает))

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> И если уж браться за глобальный перепил, то накладки на закрылках станут просто отдыхом от напильника и шпаклевки


Не.. Глобальный перепил не для меня... Так, некоторые улучшения, но не более...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Бомбер

> во-вторых, у нас НЕТУУУ Ту-95МС Моздок и Смоленск, это так... для справки..


Это еще один ответ на вопрос об их отличиях?  :Biggrin: 
Я прекрасно знаю, что они стоят не на Энгельсе, но это был вопрос к тому что вы сказали - "каждый опытный моделист по фоткам определит особенности окраски". Так давайте же, определяйте. 




> в-третьих, по поводу конкертных вопросов "Или хотя бы уточните, какая на них задняя стрелковая точка?" - лично я не понял вопроса......


На эМэСе применяется два вида огневых точек. 
Раз: http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...tu-95ms_07.jpg
Два в прикреплени.
Не знали? Ну эт так, для справки  :Biggrin: 




> а делиться n-ым кол-во фоток публично я не буду, т.к. люди просили в сеть не выкладывать фотки/видео.


Ваше право.

----------


## Александр II

"Так давайте же, определяйте." я говорил про Энгельс с самого начала..... и в том, что вы спросили про борта с других аэродромов................
лан, я промолчу.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Бомбер

> "Так давайте же, определяйте." я говорил про Энгельс с самого начала..... и в том, что вы спросили про борта с других аэродромов................


Я могу спросить и про энгельс, без проблем. К примеру, с чем связаны цветовые метаморфозы Рязани? Что творится на брюхе у Саратова? Почему у Калуги не окрашены коки винтов? 
Но с самого начала то вы говорили вот что: 




> а смысл тогда??? если делать общую - то каждый моделист может и сам выкрасить...., а более опытные моделисты - будут следовать конкертному борту..


Я вас и попросил последовать двум вполне конкретным бортам. 
Если уж один вопрос ставит вас в тупик (тем более, что фото у вас есть, и вы там даже увидели переднюю кромку киля), то что уж говорить о "каждом моделисте"  :Wink:

----------


## vomit airways

> Собственно, сам чертежик


Это дополненные известные чертежи Р.Лубнина или какие-то другие?
Не могли бы, пожалуйста, выложить здесь и остальные части чертежа?

----------


## Бомбер

> Это дополненные известные чертежи Р.Лубнина или какие-то другие?


Чертежи Лубнина.




> Не могли бы, пожалуйста, выложить здесь и остальные части чертежа?


Я качал журнал с чертежами с фарпоста, там чертеж сразу порезан на много частей  :Frown:  Попробую в фотошопе собрать в кучу..  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Owl

А в чём, собственно, причина такой разношерстной окраски Ту-95-х?
Это ж просто издевательство над моделистами!  :Biggrin: 
Иностранцы с ихней бортовой живописью просто детский сад в сравнении с нашими изысками...

----------


## Бомбер

> А в чём, собственно, причина такой разношерстной окраски Ту-95-х?


Схема то везде одна - серебристый фюзеляж, серое крыло, белые панели на физеле и мотогондолах. Но маляры в ТЭЧ и на заводе (где все 95-ые поочередно проходят ремонт) творят чудеса  :Biggrin:  Вот и появляются дополнительные серые панели (как на той же Рязани), крашеный РН на Челябинске, полностью серое брюхо (как на машине, выставлявшейся на МАКСе) и т.д. и т.п.

З.Ы. Чем я дольше смотрю на фото Новгорода, тем больше утверждаюсь во мнении, что он вообще полностью перекрашен в серый цвет  :Rolleyes:  Нет металлического блеска ни на фюзеляже, ни на передней кромке крыла, ни на верхних поверхностях мотогондол.. Вопрос - это его так к авиасалону готовили, или при присвоении имени постарались?  :Confused:

----------


## Owl

А чем обусловлена такая схема окраски лопастей? Лицевая сторона черная, задняя - светлая..

----------


## Бомбер

> А чем обусловлена такая схема окраски лопастей? Лицевая сторона черная, задняя - светлая..


Черт его знает.. Но это заводской окрас, тут без вариантов.
На задней поверхности лопасти желтые кончики не накрашиваются к тому-ж  :Smile: 
Если порассуждать логически - в черный цвет лопасти изначально окрашивались потому, что неокрашенные лопасти при вращении создают зеркальный диск, который сильно демаскирует самолет в воздухе. Желтые же кончики - для создания четко видимой площади, ометаемой винтом. Вот от этих соображений и надо плясать  :Rolleyes:

----------


## vomit airways

to Bomber
Спасибо!
Можно выложить и кусками - всё равно.

Вот от меня по теме:

----------


## Бомбер

Собственно, чертежи Р.Лубнина из АиВ на Ту-142: http://slil.ru/25597143
Собирал в кучу из 16-ти страниц, так что кое-где есть мелкие нестыковки  :Rolleyes:  Енджойте  :Wink:

----------


## Owl

На удивление форум заработал быстро.. Пользуясь моментом, выложу несколько фоток своего долгостроя.
Впереди грунтовка и покраска, но перед этим стыковка частей самолета.
Плоскости после некоторой подгонки садяться довольно плотно, щели только по передней кромке... Лечится двухкомпонентной шпаклевкой. Хорошая вещица, типа пластилина. Сохнет правда 12 часов.

----------


## Owl

Нашел еще небольшую кучку пластмассы, которую просто необходимо срезать с плоскостей, т.к. быть её там не должно в принципе..

----------


## Owl

Теперь немного о грустном.. Хотя это "немного" уже на протяжении нескольких страниц. Основание киля в районе стыка с фюзеляжем тоньше миллиметра на 2-2,5.. Ну очень режет глаз особенно глядя на фотки самолета "вид спереди-сверху". Переделывать очень проблематично, нудно и долго.

----------


## Owl

Сделал глазки... Наверное слишком великоваты, но это поправимо.. Вот трубочку поменьше найду и поправлю.. :)

----------


## Owl

Блистер на фюзеляже пришлось давить заново. Родной, китайский очень мутный и до кучи треснутый оказался...

----------


## Александр II

ммм...Владимир, молодец!!! А вот с окраской ты ещё помучаешься))

жду готовый!

------------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

> А вот с окраской ты ещё помучаешься))


Ну хватит уже пугать то... Мне и так страшно...  :Biggrin: 
Я сначала на Ан-12 потренируюсь..  :Wink:

----------


## Atlant

> Собственно, чертежи Р.Лубнина из АиВ на Ту-142: http://slil.ru/25597143
> Собирал в кучу из 16-ти страниц, так что кое-где есть мелкие нестыковки  Енджойте


А не выложит-ли уважаемый Бомбер этот файл на какой-либо другой ресурс? Не отдает этот самый "слил" этот файл... В упор...

Спасибо...

----------


## Pasha S

Вот тута еще есть: http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw2/tu142aiv.html

----------


## Atlant

> Вот тута еще есть: http://www.airwar.ru/other/draw2/tu142aiv.html


Этот-то и у меня есть, а вот "собранный" воедино из 16-ти кусков Бомбером! Вот на это вот и хочется руку положить. Спасибо Бомберу за его труд!

----------


## Бомбер

> А не выложит-ли уважаемый Бомбер этот файл на какой-либо другой ресурс? Не отдает этот самый "слил" этот файл... В упор...


Только что проверил - все нормально скачивается.
Подскажите другой файлообменник, перевыложу без проблем  :Wink:

----------


## Atlant

> Только что проверил - все нормально скачивается.
> Подскажите другой файлообменник, перевыложу без проблем


Спасибо!
Вот несколько вариантов:
www.rapidshare.com
www.zshare.net
Если надо будет еще, то найдем еще... 
Спасибо!

----------


## Бомбер

Попытка намбер ту  :Smile: 
http://www.zshare.net/download/11296180694f4e98/
У меня все прекрасно скачалось  :Wink:

----------


## Atlant

Огромное спасибо! Отсюда все скачалось "со свистом"... Спасибо за проденланную работу по склейке!

----------


## Камчадал

Спасибо за склейку чертежа! Качается прекрасно!
Установил антенну в замен оригинальной. Заменил стойку на медную, т.к. пластик не внушает доверия и может быть поврежден с легкостью на самом ответственном этапе сборки. Да и металлическая антенна смотрится более натурально. Еще раз обращаю внимание на китайское остекление - очень хрупкое, легко идет трещинами!
Подскажите пожалуйста по поводу "выростов" на стабилизаторе - их удалять или оставить (выделены на фото красным). Еще вопрос по поводу прозрачного "окошка" на дорсальной части фюзеляжа - как это выглядит в натуре и что это собственно?
Да, поздравляю всех с победой нашей сборной по хоккею! Ура! :) Да и "Зенит" молодец! Еще поздравляю всех сочувствующих с выпуском новой модели от "Амодел" - Ту-114!

----------


## Owl

> Подскажите пожалуйста по поводу "выростов" на стабилизаторе - их удалять или оставить (выделены на фото красным). Еще вопрос по поводу прозрачного "окошка" на дорсальной части фюзеляжа - как это выглядит в натуре и что это собственно?


Наросты эти удаляй однозначно. Нафик их (и не только их) китайцы сделали, совершенно непонятно. Нету их там, и быть не может, как впрочем и на двигателях (замки капотов), плоскостях и других частях данного аппарата.. :)
Насчет окошка - вот фотка. Да и не окошко это наверное, а что именно, то мож знающие люди подскажут?

----------


## Atlant

Это "окошко" если мне пямять не изменяет сигнальная ракетница. Туда вставляются ракетницы 4-х различных цветов.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Да, в снаряженном состоянии патроны ракет обычно имеют окрашенные торцы, что желательно показать на модели. Вот только цвета сейчас не под рукой...

----------


## oleg83

Эти ракетницы применяются при посадке в случае отказов радиооборудования?

----------


## Камчадал

> Насчет окошка - вот фотка. Да и не окошко это наверное, а что именно, то мож знающие люди подскажут?


Спасибо за фото! Получается, что свозь блистер видны заряды сигнальных ракет? Извините за вопрос, а как они выглядят и есть ли необходимость обозначать их изнутри на модели?

----------


## Owl

> Это "окошко" если мне пямять не изменяет сигнальная ракетница. Туда вставляются ракетницы 4-х различных цветов.


Не... Насколько я понял, речь шла не об 4-х пронумерованных отверстиях, а об стеклянном стакане, напоминающем проблесковый маяк...

----------


## Owl

> Да, в снаряженном состоянии патроны ракет обычно имеют окрашенные торцы, что желательно показать на модели. Вот только цвета сейчас не под рукой...


ПМСМ это лишнее совершенно... Не тот уровень качества модели, чтобы отмечать торцы сигнальных ракет, но оставлять все немыслимые "прыщи", коими усыпана вся модель. Кроме практически совпадающей геометрии и внешнего вида, в данной модели при сборке ничего не радует... Разве что изменения и дополнения внесенные своими руками. Но при таком огромном объеме работ это напрягает.  :Frown: 
А вобщем то, каждый сам хозяин и сам решает, что делать, а что нет...  :Wink:

----------


## Owl

У меня тоже вопрос есть относительно АНО, а точнее их обтекателей.
Насколько видно на фотках, верхние обтекатели отличаются от нижних открытой стеклянной частью... У нижнего закрыта половина, а у верхней даже 3/4 всего фонарика.. 
Я правильно разглядел?

----------


## Owl

Вчера выдалась свободная минутка и решил сделать эти самые АНОшки. Не раскрашивать же в конце концов пластик. Тем более, что у них не цветное стекло, а цветные лампочки внутри..
Ваше мнение?

----------


## Бомбер

> У меня тоже вопрос есть относительно АНО, а точнее их обтекателей.
> Насколько видно на фотках, верхние обтекатели отличаются от нижних открытой стеклянной частью... У нижнего закрыта половина, а у верхней даже 3/4 всего фонарика.. 
> Я правильно разглядел?


Нет.
На фотографиях *разные* машины. Фото верхнего АНО - это борт 54, нижний АНО - это 59-ый (Благовещенск). И если взять оригинал фото с верхним АНО и немного вытянуть тени, то видно, что АНО сверху и снизу одинаковые  :Smile:

----------


## Owl

Ёпть... И чё делать, если я не собираюсь делать не борт 54, и не борт 59?
Вопщем, хошь так, хошь сяк. Все равно правильно будет... А остальное от лукавого...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Бомбер

> Ёпть... И чё делать, если я не собираюсь делать не борт 54, и не борт 59?


Насколько я помню, модель вообще к конкретному борту не привязывается? Значит главное, чтоб сверху и снизу АНО одинаковыми были  :Wink:

----------


## Owl

Ага.. Типа, выкручивайся сам, как хочешь... А мы потом скажем, что не так...  :Biggrin: 
Вот специально сделаю на одной плоскости 3/4, а на другой в половину закрытые..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Бомбер

> Вот специально сделаю на одной плоскости 3/4, а на другой в половину закрытые..


Тогда уж и бортовые номера с правого и левого боков разные  :Biggrin:

----------


## Owl

Я подумаю насчет этого..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Камчадал

Помогите разобраться с передней стойкой шасси. Пытаюсь придать ей реалистичный вид, ведь Трубач, как мне кажется там что-то напутал. Если кто-то распологает хорошим фото или эскизом нижней части стойки - поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Бомбер

> Помогите разобраться с передней стойкой шасси. Пытаюсь придать ей реалистичный вид, ведь Трубач, как мне кажется там что-то напутал. Если кто-то распологает хорошим фото или эскизом нижней части стойки - поделитесь пожалуйста!


Собственно: 
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...tu-95ms_34.jpg
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...tu-95ms_35.jpg
Плюс еще парочка непубликовавшихся фото в прикреплении. Енджой  :Smile:

----------


## Owl

> Помогите разобраться с передней стойкой шасси. Пытаюсь придать ей реалистичный вид, ведь Трубач, как мне кажется там что-то напутал.


Тогда уж и нишу переделывай. Она тоже неправильная..  :Wink:

----------


## Камчадал

> Собственно: 
> http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...tu-95ms_34.jpg
> http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...tu-95ms_35.jpg
> Плюс еще парочка непубликовавшихся фото в прикреплении. Енджой


Спасибо! Теперь понятно, нижнюю часть стойки (которая по форме как Знак Качества СССР) лучше срезать почти совсем. Оставлю только верхнюю площадку, а к ней добавлю отрезок литника подходящего диаметра и пр.

----------


## Камчадал

> Тогда уж и нишу переделывай. Она тоже неправильная..


Да, это правда. К несчастью, в то время как на форуме появилась информация по переделке ниши я уже свою покрасил и вклеил в фюзеляж. Вот так, а переделывать уже не возьмусь т.к. вклеивал и подгонял самодельный фонарь остекления кабины с большим трудом. Останется косяк с тем, что отсутствует уклон потолка ниши. Крышку входного люка и пр. я установил из набора травленки для Ту-22/95.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Останется косяк с тем, что отсутствует уклон потолка ниши. .


Это такая ерунда, что можно об этом даже и не думать.

----------


## Камчадал

> Это такая ерунда, что можно об этом даже и не думать.


Спасибо за поддержку. Иногда так устаешь от этих переделок и недоделок, что окончание работы видится как в тумане ... далеко-далеко.

----------


## Камчадал

Перепилил стойку как и собирался это сделать. Заменил обе штанги на полистирольные меньшего диаметра. Добавил цилиндры, упорную площадку и пр. Фару поставлю позже.

----------


## Александр II

Камчадал, выглядит хорошо! А есть общие планы модели?

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Камчадал

> Камчадал, выглядит хорошо! А есть общие планы модели?
> 
> -----------
> Александр.


Спасибо Александр! Честно говоря, я переделал этот участок еще раз. Сделал без примерки колеса, а потом выяснил, что передний участок ?шкворневой? групы (выделил красным) совсем не виден в боковой проекции. На чертежах и фото он весьма явно выступает вперед, так что пришлось перепилить.
Хороший вопрос по поводу общих планов модели - пока их нет. Я еще раз подтвердил постулат "лучшее враг хорошего". Все началось с закрылков и элеронов. Их задняя кромка выполнена недопустимо толсто. Если оставить как есть, то теряется элегантность ОЧК, да и вообще. Я начал с них, потом продолжил и с самими крыльями. Вообщем уменьшил высоту сечения на несколько мм. А вот потом началась самая драматическая часть балета. Силовая установка убежала вверх на теже мм и ось винтов тоже. Да, если так оставить и пилить верхнюю кромку (где капот стыкуется с крылом) то придется переделывать расшивку и это не меняет состояние дел с соосностью. Принял решение вырезать этот участок капота и вклеить его. Потом убрал лишние мм уже в месте разъема. Все более-менее встало на место. Да, кстати это я пишу о силовой установке №№ 2 и 3. С №№ 1 и 4 еще придется разбираться. Это я молчу о соплах, что тоже еще спереди. Вот такая картина маслом. Правда, почти доделал ракетный отсек и барабан МКУ крутится.
После всего вышеупомянутого со мной случился культурный шок. Сейчас прихожу всебя и тихонько пилю украинских "антонов", прямо несколько сразу.
Чувствую, что скоро буду в состоянии продолжить. Тогда поделюсь содеянным.

----------


## Александр II

ммм... "медведь" подкидывает проблем..... ну, могу только пожелать удачно доделать эту модель!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Owl

Камчадал, серьезное дело ты затеял с крыльями.. Но если оно того стоит, то от всей души пожелаю тебе удачи!  :Smile: 
Сам не стал с ними заморачиваться после того, как попробовал сделать подвижными. Нереально, да и по сути не нужно..
Там вообще много ненужного и лишнего.. И без крыльев хватает геморроя..  :Biggrin: 
Кстати, сам тоже отдыхаю пока от 95-го посредством Ан-12 и МиГ-25...  :Wink:

----------


## Камчадал

> Кстати, сам тоже отдыхаю пока от 95-го посредством Ан-12 и МиГ-25...


Да, почти тот же выбор. Пилю 12го и 26го. Особенно радует инженерный подход у Амодел, четкие ребята.

----------


## Бомбер

Так, народ..
17-го августа снова буду на Украинке, так что принимаются заказы на фотографии. Для себя попробую отснять эМэСа с верхних ракурсов (если получится забраться повыше), кому еще какие детали интересны? Просьбы типа "снимать все" не принимаются  :Biggrin: 
Помимо Ту-95 в планах М-4, Ан-12 и Ан-26 (если времени хватит)  :Wink:

----------


## Owl

> Просьбы типа "снимать все" не принимаются


Вот прям сложный вопрос ты задал..  :Biggrin: 
Когда начинаешь собирать модель, вроде и все есть, а как коснётся, то вроде и нету.. 
Ту-95: Низ фюзеляжа (люки, впуклости и выпуклости..))), АНО, бомболюк внутри, рабочее место стрелка (если возможность есть)..
Ан-12: АНО, мотогондолы (поподробнее створки радиатора и выхлоп), низ фюзеляжа трудновато конечно будет отснять.. да наверное и не нужно..
М4: Движки, закрылки, шасси, АНО, зад, перед, верх, низ..  :Biggrin: 
Ну ты ж сам знаешь, что нужно моделисту.. 
Так что на твоё усмотрение...  :Wink:

----------


## Бомбер

> Когда начинаешь собирать модель, вроде и все есть, а как коснётся, то вроде и нету..


Так я потому и спросил. Уж не первый год ковыряетесь - пора бы и определить круг вопросов  :Wink:  Для себя то я списочек составил, весьма обширный кстати  :Biggrin:  




> Ту-95: Низ фюзеляжа (люки, впуклости и выпуклости..))), АНО, бомболюк внутри, рабочее место стрелка (если возможность есть)..


АНО я выкладывал, или их мало?
Рабочее место стрелка не получится, бомболюк тоже. Сколько раз был, его ни разу не открывали.. Кстати, по бомболюку. Я тебе приватом пару фоток разве не скидывал?




> Ан-12: АНО, мотогондолы (поподробнее створки радиатора и выхлоп), низ фюзеляжа трудновато конечно будет отснять.. да наверное и не нужно..


С трудом представляю себя, заползающего под брюхо 12-ого  :Biggrin:  Остальное - без проблем.




> М4: Движки, закрылки, шасси, АНО, зад, перед, верх, низ..


В нишах там половины требухи нет, и прошлый раз у меня не получилось подлезть к задней. Правда, это зимой было и снегу по колено  :Smile:

----------


## Owl

> Для себя то я списочек составил, весьма обширный кстати


Вот твоим и воспользуемся, с позволения, так сказать..  :Biggrin: 




> АНО я выкладывал, или их мало?


Я фюзеляжные имел ввиду.. Всякие проблесковые и постоянно горящие..




> Я тебе приватом пару фоток разве не скидывал?


Не.. Не мне. Скорее всего Камчадалу. Он ему в брюхе операцию делает..
Я все ищу инфу по подвескам.. Фотку как то выкладывал. Мне такой больше нравится..




> С трудом представляю себя, заползающего под брюхо 12-ого


Да вот и я про то же...  :Biggrin: 




> В нишах там половины требухи нет, и прошлый раз у меня не получилось подлезть к задней.


Ну а вся то она не нужна.. Самое главное. Стойки, диски, тяги, подкосы, цилиндры..
Ну и крыльевые стойки конечно..




> Правда, это зимой было и снегу по колено


Ну бум надеятся, что в августе нас природа снегом не побалует.. )))

----------


## Камчадал

> Не.. Не мне. Скорее всего Камчадалу. Он ему в брюхе операцию делает..
> Я все ищу инфу по подвескам.. Фотку как то выкладывал. Мне такой больше нравится..


Да, точно мне. Хорошие фото, сильно помогли.
Кстати по подвесу, Амодел выпустил "Кенгуру".

----------


## Owl

> Кстати по подвесу, Амодел выпустил "Кенгуру".


Э-э-эээ.. Чё за "Кенгуру"?

----------


## Owl

Я тока вот такого Кенгуру знаю... ))

----------


## Камчадал

> Я тока вот такого Кенгуру знаю... ))


Вот она:
http://hobbyterra.com/product.asp?idProduct=1550 ... "с собачкой на этикетке"...

Правда я поторопился, это только релиз. Но я верю, что скоро будет на прилавках наших магазинов.

----------


## Бомбер

Вернулся..
Надо сказать, программа не выполнена.. :Frown: 
Всвязи с событиями в Осетии программа праздника была урезана до 3-х часов по продолжительности, при этом еще и на любого человека с фотоаппаратом глядели как на потенциального шпиона Грузии  :Biggrin: 
В общем, было трудновато, но кое что таки удалось снять.
В частности, отфотал ниши М-4 (грандиозные сооружения, скажу я вам!!!), плюс побродил вокруг него мал-мало (после этого выслушал лекцию охранника, что это сверхсекретный самолет, ага). 
эМэСы вообще разрешали фотать только общие виды, но опять же кое-что удалось потихоньку пофотать. На полноценный валк не потянет, но некоторые вопросы закроет  :Smile: 
Плюс появилась инфа по одному уникально окрашенному медведю  :Wink:  
Фоточки будут завтра, ждите.

----------


## Бомбер

Ах да, надо-ж чего-то для подогрева аппетита положить  :Smile: 
Принимайте красавца!  :Wink:

----------


## Бомбер

Извиняюсь за задержку.. Обработка двухста фотографий заняла несколько больше времени, чем я думал  :Rolleyes: 
Поехали.
Для начала главный герой праздника - "Благовещенск"  :Smile: 
По сравнению с прошлым годом машина сильно изменилась. Тогда он был еще свеженький, после завода, а сейчас уже заметно поюзанный - эмблемы выгорели, кругом следы активной эксплуатации, кок крайнего левого движка с вмятиной (в град попал в полете). По словам технарей - летают часто. Что не может не радовать  :Wink:

----------


## Бомбер

Теперь упоминавшийся выше медведь в нестандартном окрасе.
Борт 58 - полностью серый  :Smile:  Я еще сначала глазам своим не поверил, думаю мож игры света и тени.. Но очень уж он выделялся на фоне остальных. Нацепил телевик - а ведь и правда весь серый! Пошел разговаривать с летунами - что за чудо такое  :Biggrin: 
Ларчик просто открывался - машина проходила ремонт на заводе одновременно с морскими Ту-142, вот его вместе с ними и покрасили по морскому стандарту - весь серый с белым низом мотогондол  :Wink: 
Теперь мне известно аж два таких эМэСа - наш 58 и энгельсовский "Великий Новгород".

----------


## Бомбер

Помимо "Благовещенска" для осмотра был открыт борт 51 - ну это вообще стандартный зверек для ползания по нему детей и прочих женщин  :Wink: 
Хотя могли бы расщедриться и выкатить еще кого-нить из именных  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Бомбер

Теперь детали. 
Киль 51-ого и антенны на его макушке.

----------


## Бомбер

Киль и стабилизатор 59-ого. Плюс люки на форкиле.

----------


## Бомбер

Закрываем тему АНО.
Спина 51-ого, лампочка на ней и цветомузыка РЭБ (о ней чуть позже). Ну и крыльевой АНО до кучи.

----------


## Бомбер

Брюхо 59-ого и лампочка на нем. На спине кстати точно такая же  :Wink:

----------


## Бомбер

Фара подсветки штанги дозаправки, посадочная фара и та самая цветомузыка (только снизу на морде).

----------


## Бомбер

Кок винта со следами эксплуатации, маслорадиатор и его створка.

----------


## Бомбер

Раньше я думал, что это дырки выброса тепловых ловушек (как на мотогондолах). Но оказывается, что какие-то предохранительные клапана  :Smile: 
В два ряда-правый борт, один ряд-левый.

----------


## Бомбер

За это фото меня долго ругали - мол "низззззяяяя", пришлось пообещать, что я его удалю  :Biggrin: 
Ну зачехлили бы стволы, как в прошлом году, делов то...

----------


## Бомбер

Собственно, интересовавшие лично меня детали вроде бы все выложил. Кому еще что интересно - спрашивайте  :Smile: 
Плюс появилось еще кое-что по кабине и ракетному отсеку - но за этим в приват плиз  :Wink:

----------


## Александр II

хорошие фотки!!

что ж, пожалуй и я немного выложу..

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

и ещё...

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Александр II

+ ещё...

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Бомбер

*Александр II*
Красивый птиц! Известно, когда его поименовали?
И я гляжу, красить эМэСы в серый цвет-это нынче такая мода однако..  :Biggrin:

----------


## Александр II

имя давали в первую неделю июля.... толи 4, толи 5 числа... точно не помню(

а что касаемо окраски - это они нам задачу облегчают... и не надо никакого "попанельного" эффекта ))

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Бомбер

> а что касаемо окраски - это они нам задачу облегчают... и не надо никакого "попанельного" эффекта ))


Серебристые все-таки привычней  :Rolleyes: 
Еще по Дубне вопрос - задняя стрелковая точка у нее какая? И полностью самолет в кадре есть?

----------


## Александр II

вот.....

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Бомбер

Ага.. Металл на мотогондолах и закрылках все-таки остался  :Smile: 
Раскрою карты. Сейчас делаю прорисовку всех именных машин (по большей части именно по индивидуальностям в окраске, ну и плюс эмблемы конечно) для будующей декали  :Rolleyes: 
Что еще подметил - б/н на Дубне нанесен по тому же трафарету, что и на нашем сером 58-ом..

----------


## Александр II

мммм... хорошее дело - делаете!!!

------------
Александр.

----------


## Atlant

> Раньше я думал, что это дырки выброса тепловых ловушек (как на мотогондолах). Но оказывается, что какие-то предохранительные клапана 
> В два ряда-правый борт, один ряд-левый.


Бомбер, "дурють нашего брата, ох как дурють"  :Smile: 
Поиск в Гугле по "ЭКСП-39" выдал такое:  (9А018) кассета сигнальных ракет электрифицированная.
Вот на этой странице: http://www.aviamts.ru/showati.jsp?id=25
так что может предохранительные клапана или где-то рядом или дезу гонят, что на строевой машине неправдоподобно... 
Скорее всего "Кислород из клапанов" - это отверстия с номерами 4 и 5 правее от сигнальных ракет.
Спасибо за столь подробный фото-отчет!

----------


## Owl

Бомбер, Александр II, спасибо вам за фотки.. Много интересного..))

----------


## Бомбер

> так что может предохранительные клапана или где-то рядом или дезу гонят, что на строевой машине неправдоподобно... 
> Скорее всего "Кислород из клапанов" - это отверстия с номерами 4 и 5 правее от сигнальных ракет.


Ну про клапана-это только мои догадки были, основанные на тех.надписях. Про сигнальные ракеты правдоподобней, согласен  :Smile:

----------


## oleg_D

> имя давали в первую неделю июля.... толи 4, толи 5 числа... точно не помню(
> 
> а что касаемо окраски - это они нам задачу облегчают... и не надо никакого "попанельного" эффекта ))
> 
> -----------
> Александр.



Приветствую!

"Рязань" был б/н 20 и "Дубна" теперь тоже 20-ка...
Выходит Рязань уже списана, что-ли?

----------


## Александр II

ой, лично я ничего по этому поводу сказать не могу.

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Kasatka

Господа, что-то эта тема умерла... Модели-то готовы? =)

Сам поглядываю в сторону коробки.. 

Есть кроме декалей и травленки какой-то афтемаркет на модель?

----------


## Kasatka

Саш, я что-то где-то прочитал, что Экипаж больше не "работает". Это так? Колеса я бы взял с удовольствием. На него и на Ту-160 и Ту-22М3. Надо будет заказать кому-нить в Москву

----------


## Nazar

> Саш, я что-то где-то прочитал, что Экипаж больше не "работает". Это так? Колеса я бы взял с удовольствием. На него и на Ту-160 и Ту-22М3. Надо будет заказать кому-нить в Москву


Недавно брал, да и Equip здесь регулярно появляется. Кстати на М3 мне и самому нужны.

----------


## Kasatka

Понял, буду заказывать кому-нить

Вот хорошая подборка фоток на Ту-95МС

http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...n/1269679.html

и еще - тут кабина отснята замечательно - http://community.livejournal.com/ru_...n/1103398.html

----------


## Kasatka

Сегодня пришла коробочка.. 

чего-то не думал я, что он такой большой =)

----------


## Owl

> Сегодня пришла коробочка..


Трумпетер или А-Модел?

----------


## Nazar

> Трумпетер или А-Модел?


Да Амодел его уже сто лет не выпускает.

----------


## Александр II

С покупкой! Теперь, за модель!)

----------


## Owl

> Да Амодел его уже сто лет не выпускает.


Ну мало ли.. Свет не без добрых людей. Мож кто из запасов презентовал.. )
Ну ежели Трубач, то могу лишь пожелать Сергею удачи и терпения, т.к. "из коробки" он вряд ли делать будет, памятуя о его прежних моделях.. ))
А переделывать там ой как много нужно..  :Rolleyes: 
С превеликим удовольствием буду следить за работой мастера.. 
Может и свою тогда достану с антресоли. Вдвоём как то веселее.  :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Owl, уж кто бы про мастера говорил =)
кстати я потому и прикупил, что ожидал твоего продолжения банкета =)
Так что надо срочно доставать с антресоли =)

Тему перечитал, теперь примерно знаю что и как..  Чертежей бы найти.. А так в принципе материала достаточно. Хотя много не бывает =)

сегодня еще Ту-160 придет..... =)

----------


## Carrey

АиК 2009-11:

Вы там, в Лондоне, что - совсем прессу не читаете? 8)

----------


## Owl

> кстати я потому и прикупил, что ожидал твоего продолжения банкета =) Так что надо срочно доставать с антресоли =)


Ну ради такого случая включаюсь в работу.. ))
Только с окраской придётся притормозить до наступления тепла. У мня условий красить дома нет. А на лоджии, хоть и застеклённая, счас холодно. ))



> Тему перечитал, теперь примерно знаю что и как..  Чертежей бы найти.. А так в принципе материала достаточно. Хотя много не бывает =)


Я использовал из "Авиации и Время". На мой взгляд довольно неплохие. Ну по крайней мере, модель в них влазит практически с точностью до миллиметра.. )) Ну кроме отдельных узлов и агрегатов.. В теме они отмечены. )
Если нужны, сканы пришлю.. Хотя, честно говоря, не помню, сам сканил или стянул откуда то.. 
Оригинал 100% есть. Могу пересканить, но тока после выходных..

----------


## Александр II

> Ну ради такого случая включаюсь в работу..


Я не ослышался?) Наконец-то!

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Owl

> Я не ослышался?) Наконец-то!


Ну мне то проще.. )) Основные этапы пройдены, тока пыль смахнуть и погрызенный кошкой киль подшпаклевать.. ))

----------


## Александр II

Не помню, говорил ли сегодня или нет.. Злой ты.. )
Кстати, не помню спрашивал или нет, а ты какой вариант 95-ого будешь делать? 

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Owl

> Не помню, говорил ли сегодня или нет.. Злой ты.. )


Говорил, говорил.. )))



> Кстати, не помню спрашивал или нет, а ты какой вариант 95-ого будешь делать?


В смысле окраски? Пока еще не определился.. Но скорее всего обычный какой нить, строевой. Бортовой номер, звёзды.. Я не сторонник привязки к конкретному борту.  ;)

----------

